# Electric Guitar Orchestra: Johann Sebastian Bach ; Toccata & Fugue in Dm, by Sinfonity



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

AMAZING!!

From the comments:
_....each guitar represented a stop on a pipe organ. An organist can play it all himself because the organ does all the sounds by playing one key. These are all supurb guitarist and the arrangement was unbelievably difficult to play on a guitar. _


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe you prefer Vivaldi...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Neat. Sounds like an ad for EHX pedals though. Really don't dig the timbre.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Neat but I still like the thunderin pipe organ version better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2018)

First video has a rock hair flipper in the front row.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a big pipe organ fan but that particular piece has become too cliche and overplayed by virtue of the fact that people don't listen to the huge selection of other organ works by Bach and others. As for the tone...um...no thanks.

I sometimes have a go at a Casavant with two pipe chambers. Freaking awesome instrument.

But whatever.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW..I was hoping someone might like this/be impressed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An interesting idea. What I find perhaps more amazing is the very idea that this many electric guitar soloists could cooperate. Keep in mind that not a one of them is sitting there strumming open G-chords to back up the others, and "guitar face" seems to be in abundance. Makes herding cats seem trivial by comparison.

The 70's Quebec cult band L'Infonie could range as high as 24 members. I'd seem them many many times, from complements as small as 9 to as large as 22. In their largest personnel complements, they would often have 8 sax players, who would perform Baroque works that, of course, predate the invention of the saxophone. At the 26:00 mark, you can hear one of these on their first album.






While searching for Youtubes of the band, I was pleasantly surprised to stumble onto this hommage to the band from earlier this year. It is incredibly faithful to the music, and performance style, of the original band, even though it would seem that all the musicians and performers were born well after L'Infonie had split up. There is also an uncanny resemblance between this music and what Frank Zappa was generating. Hence it is not surprising that the last time I saw bandleader Walter Boudreau performing was leading/conducting a tribute to the music of Frank Zappa at the National Arts Centre, some 20 years ago. Though sharing many of the same influences as Zappa, L'Infonie were of a time and place that was distinctly and decidedly Quebecois.


----------

